# Desperate Housewives



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone watch it? If you do, what the heck was that about at the very end......5 years later? Do you think the show is discontinued???
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carole, that was my fear too...*SIGH*


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Just read in TV Guide that the story-line will explore what happens to the characters five-years down the line. I think the article said that there are two more seasons after this.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Nope, not canceled. Desperate Housewives is already listed for ABC's 2008-09 season.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah, good to know. I'm glad I have a big exam, 2.5 months of Germany vacation and a 2nd Wedding to keep me distracted til this Fall, LOL.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew....I wondered the same thing.....I couldn't figure out what the heck was going on!! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know for sure that I will miss Mike Delfino. He's not my type of guy, but he has the nerves to put up with clumsy Susan, bless his heart, LOL.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting episode....

We've only just seen the Tornado double episode....

Could you please fill me in on the stats 5 years down the line?


They're doing it to Lost as well...they used to have flashbacks...now they seem to have flashforwards...pretty cool! Though some are even more confusing if you ask me.... 
Anyone watching Lost?

Watching the first episode of Jericho right now, seems to be another mystery type of series...


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That episode was so confusing. I don't want them to explore five years later, I liked how it was going! Gabby's kids did not look like what I thought they would...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I know for sure that I will miss Mike Delfino. He's not my type of guy, but he has the nerves to put up with clumsy Susan, bless his heart, LOL.


So, does that men Mike has been written off? Darn! It took forever to get them together! And Gabby.......she looks terrible, lol. (I should look that terrible, lol). 
Carole


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*d. housewives*

I think the show is not as good as it use to be. I think the 5 year thing was very strange. Maybe they are replacing Mike with a new Mike


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree D. Housewives was very entertaining earlier. The only show that I never miss is Boston Legal and it is still terrific. I hear that ABC may drop it even though the show is quite popular and gets decent viewership if David Kelley doesn't drop the price. I would hate to see it not return.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree, it used to be a lot better....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, the Housewives surprised me -- 5 years later -- WHAT??
My DH loves Lost but as hard as I try to keep up...I'm Lost.
Boston Legal -- YES :whoo:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What happened to the blonde real estate woman? I missed the first episodes that told this and why Carlos is blind I need to go back but until then would some one tell me? Thanks


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think Edie went off to live with a relative (her son). She had tried to blackmail Bree. She knew about Bree's baby and told Bree that unless she was invited to everything, etc., she was going to tell everyone. Bree told everyone herself. 
Carlos was injured in the tornado and became blind.

YOU KNOW, I REALLY NEED TO GET A LIFE!
hugs,
Carole


----------

